# Health insurance comparison table



## SS expert (19 Jan 2009)

Hi All

A few years ago I found a comparison table on the 3 health insurance company's in Ireland, comparing each or there products...

Is there still an updated version of this?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (19 Jan 2009)

From the Health Insurance Authority's website, www.hia.ie:

[broken link removed]


----------



## SS expert (19 Jan 2009)

thanks for this!!

Much Appreciated!!


----------

